

The Bus Pirate universal serial interface - yarapavan
http://code.google.com/p/the-bus-pirate/

======
ovi256
Get this, plus their Electronic Brick starter kit, and you have some great
tools to hack hardware.

------
iuybuyvvyu
Group pre-order for the hardware though, 8-9 weeks

